# (ask) How to make this yummy puffy



## jessica keough (Jun 24, 2008)

hi nice to meet you all, my name is jessica from ukraine..1 year ago, i took holiday in sydney, and i found a yummy puff...can anyone tell me how to make it? any recipe?

please help me to find out how to make that puffy, especially that crispy cookies crust.......thankyou..


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like a culinary challenge, Jessica! Welcome to DC - we have some members from "down under" who will likely have something to contribute. I have never seen one before, but I think I have been missing out on a very good thing.


----------



## jessica keough (Jun 24, 2008)

hi mexicokaren, nice to meet you too....yes , i really wanna make that puffy but i don`t know how to make it. can anyone share the ricipe?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 24, 2008)

Jessica, this may be a "manufactured" item that can't be replicated at home. But it looks similar to a filled doughnut. Any Aussies?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 24, 2008)

nice to meet you, Jessica.  

Been cooking and baking for more than 50 years, and have never seen anything like that before.  

Wayne (attie) should be around soon.. or someone else from Australia, and hopefully they'll know what, and how...


----------



## JoeV (Jun 24, 2008)

If I had to guess (because I really don't have an answer), I think the puff pastry is given an egg wash before baking and a topping of cookie crumbs is sprinkled in it. The custard filling almost has to be injected after the item has cooled, just like a filled donut. I worked in a small bakery while in high school, and made more than my share of iced & filled donuts starting at 4 a.m.. That's when I decided  being a full time baker wasn't for me.

Or, the cookie crumbs topping could be put on following a thin layer of icing to hold it to the puff pastry after baking. Custard injected as suggested above.

Now for our Down-Under connection to straighten me out!

Joe


----------



## stassie (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I'm from New Zealand, not Australia, but this isn't something I've seen before, either here or over the ditch. 

My first assumption was that this was the kind of goody you'd pick up at one of the Asian shops here. I'm not sure why... maybe the way the description in the first thumbnail reads? 

Whatever, they look nice! Maybe they are something new in Australia that hasn't quite reached New Zealand yet. Looking forward to hearing from the Aussies!


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like they're only in Sydney and Melbourne - 
here's a link:
-- Puffy -----cookie puff [ Fresh Baked all day ]


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2008)

More info as to how they are possibly made and taste (however, it's a blog from someone who prefers "Beard Papas" to these, as these are "too sweet"....is there such a thing as too sweet? I think not!)

Grab Your Fork: Puffy Cookie Puff, World Square, Sydney


----------



## jessica keough (Jun 25, 2008)

yes. seem that this puffy only can be found in australia..if any body have the ricipe for it, please share it...i am really waiting for it...


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know. To me it looks like when you deep fry goat cheese.
Perhaps a dollop of cream/custard is place out on cookie crumbs, then top is sprinkled with the cookie crumb mix,gently lifted, then deep fried.
Looks yummy!
Top with a raspberry sauce (or sauce of your liking) and scoop of ice cream (what flavor?), and sprig of mint, and you got your own designer dish.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I don't know. To me it looks like when you deep fry goat cheese.


 
That's what it reminds me of, too. But the filling is so runny, and the goat cheese can hold its own especially when cold.

I have to say that now I am also dying for the recipe because it looks like the best thing a person could ever eat!!! Okay, not EVER but one of them. It's certainly in a league of its own. 

Thanks for getting us all in a pastry frenzy. Let's keep tossing ideas around!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 25, 2008)

Notice that the "real thing" has a thicker pastry part than that in the diagram. Could it just be a tradtional bavarian cream doughnut rolled in the cookie crumbs?

Oops- I read all the posts but I didn't click on the second Puffy link to see that they are explained pretty well there. Don't mind me...


----------



## jessica keough (Jun 27, 2008)

it seem that it is hard to find this ricipe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 27, 2008)

That may be because it is probably not a "recipe" but a process that takes special equipment exclusive to the chain that sells them. You might be able to come close, but it is possibly not replicable at home.


----------

